# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Charleston trip report

## JohnC

Just back from a wonderful quick trip to Charleston. Out of season, great. Lots better weather than in Boston.
Easy flights, ontime.
Stayed at Wentworth Mansion. A fantastic place. Old post bellum manision with about 20 rooms. Great service and amenities (no in room coffee though-a pet peeve of mine). But breakfast included at Circa 1886. Wow.
Great restaurants, rivaled St Barts. Magnolias, Ansons, Slightly North of Broad, and Circa 1886 (had their specialty of Antelope-like lean venison).
Lots of Shrimp and Grits. All made in different ways. Best was at Slightly North of Broad. Toured with Janice Kahn tours. Gave a great personalized Jewish tour of Charleston, even got us into the Jewish cemetary. Went to Charleston Museum. Great exhibit on wedding dresses of the 1800s and later.
Went over to Isle of Palms for an afternoon. Toured around Wild Dunes. Another nice place.
The town, etc was empty. No tourists. Lots of locals celebrating seasonal stuff with dinners, etc. 
Now home until we can go back to St Barts.....

----------

